# Robotic-assisted total laparoscopic hysterectomy



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Jun 21, 2013)

Please help code the following surgery.


Robotic-assisted total laparoscopic hysterectomy,adhesiolysis, unilateral ovarian cystotomy, transobturator mid ureteral sling placement and cystoscopy.

(The sling procedure was not done using the robot, this was done through a vaginal incision).


Are the codes I have chosen below correct?
CPT codes: 58570, 58662, 57288

Thank you so very much,
Valerie


----------

